# Free solar kiln plans



## Daren (Nov 17, 2011)

As the name of the thread says...
http://www.solarkilninfo.com/solar-kiln-resources-on-the-internet/links-to-plans-for-building-a-solar-kiln



.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 12, 2013)

I have been making plans to build a solar kiln over the winter and had been looking for a really good article I had read over a year back. For the life of me I could not find the file on my computer. I had thought I had gotten it from Daren. Turns out it wasn't him who had the article:dash2: After some searching I eventually found a link to the article here 

and this is the exact article 

I was hoping to get up to the 3000 BF capacity outlined in the plans but it seems i will be a bit short on the square feet needed on the collection pannel. so i will only be able to get 2300-2400 Bf dried at a time. Good news is I have enough room to build 2 of them side by side.


----------



## brown down (Mar 13, 2013)

thanks gentleman i bookmarked each one as i am going to have to build one once i get my mill
this is what i love about this site, the info sharing is fantastic


----------

